#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Roteador TPlink WR720N Não acessa alguns sites!

## marquesjr

Ola bom dia a todos, tenho esse roteador em um cliente meu e alguns sites não abre já mudei o MTU e nada já dei reset e também não resolveu alguém já passou por isso....

----------


## rubem

Ele não tá com um DNS changer da vida?

Muito roteador básico direto tá com isso, além da troca de senha as vezes só para quando regravar o firmware.

DNS fixo nos terminais (Desktops e notebooks) verifica bem fácil esse problema.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Recebo ainda internet via rádio afffffff
Dias atrás em meu PC nada de internet, mas no celular conectado a um bullet2 ok; PC e bullet2 conectado a um 3Com.
Reset, IP dinâmico, estático nada; Wan estático, dinâmico nada. Engraçado que na aba apresentava conexão a internet mas internet que é bom nada. Suspeitei que poderia ser placa de rede, fiz conexão direta ao mikrotik blz.
Fixei DNS 1 como IP do roteador beleza; DNS 2 do google e ele no 1 não funcionou 

Isso aconteceu depois que veio atualização de segurança do windows.

----------


## Danusio

Aqui também temos esse problema, estamos substituindo o tp-link para mercusys, o tp-link parece ter um bug na porta wan dele, se vc deixar a antena entregar os ips(dhcp ativo), e vc desativa o dhcp do tp-link e passa a plugar o cabo nas portas comuns, aí ele funciona sem problemas de bloqueio de sites, mas se vc depender da porta wan, a solução é trocar, aqui já fizemos atualização, mtu, desativação do firewall completo do roteador, troca de canal e nada adiantou. outros provedores aqui também estar tendo esse mesmo problema, até o momento é qualquer tp-link, desde o antigo ao mais novo.

Será que isso não seria um virus no software da tp-link, igualmente o skynet da ubiquiti???, e a tp-link será que tem alguma solução??

----------


## sphreak

> Ola bom dia a todos, tenho esse roteador em um cliente meu e alguns sites não abre já mudei o MTU e nada já dei reset e também não resolveu alguém já passou por isso....


Eu aqui simplesmente abandonei esses TPLink, eu tô usando um modelo Intelbras o RF301K. É bom, bonito, barato, têm potência suficiente pra atender de boas uma rede doméstica, é hiper fácil de configurar (até criança faz), tem um controle de banda interno bom pra caramba pra aqueles usuários que acham que a tia/irmão/sogra tão utilizando toda a banda em vídeos HD do Youtube.

Não é fazer propaganda da Intelbras. Mas abandone esses TPLink.

Outra coisa que eu faço é interceptar DNS. Configura no Mikrotik pra forçar toda tua rede a utilziar teu DNS local ou um servidor da tua preferência. Daí mesmo que o usuário fixe um DNS no roteador/máquina quem vai acabar resolvendo os endereços é o DNS que você marcar.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

> Eu aqui simplesmente abandonei esses TPLink, eu tô usando um modelo Intelbras o RF301K. É bom, bonito, barato, têm potência suficiente pra atender de boas uma rede doméstica, é hiper fácil de configurar (até criança faz), tem um controle de banda interno bom pra caramba pra aqueles usuários que acham que a tia/irmão/sogra tão utilizando toda a banda em vídeos HD do Youtube.
> 
> Não é fazer propaganda da Intelbras. Mas abandone esses TPLink.
> 
> Outra coisa que eu faço é interceptar DNS. Configura no Mikrotik pra forçar toda tua rede a utilziar teu DNS local ou um servidor da tua preferência. Daí mesmo que o usuário fixe um DNS no roteador/máquina quem vai acabar resolvendo os endereços é o DNS que você marcar.


Ao invés de pagar caro por um produto que promete mas tem restrições, melhor pagar por um multilaser furreca; pelo menos se sabe que não presta; mas eles têm uns que são muito bons. Tive um greatek que aguentou 15 pessoas usando simultaneamente, sem travar mas em pouco mais de um ano o estágio de RF pifou.

----------


## conetjet

instalem o Flashbox da anlix e resolva seus problema com roteadores.

----------


## sphreak

> Ao invés de pagar caro por um produto que promete mas tem restrições, melhor pagar por um multilaser furreca; pelo menos se sabe que não presta; mas eles têm uns que são muito bons. Tive um greatek que aguentou 15 pessoas usando simultaneamente, sem travar mas em pouco mais de um ano o estágio de RF pifou.


Esse Intelbras RF301K custa em torno de R$65. Como disse: Bom, bonito e barato

----------

